# Hilfe bei neuer Hardware

## l3u

Hallo allerseits,

helft doch bitte mal einem mittlerweile (stark auf die 40 zugehenden) alten Mann, der sich hardwaremäßig die letzten Jahre etwas ab vom Schuss beweg hat, ein bisschen auf die Sprünge ;-)

Mein Desktop-Rechner braucht mal wieder ein kleines Upgrade. Das letzte Mal, dass ich was dran gemacht habe, war 2014: Da hab ich in mein altes Gehäuse mal ein neues Mainboard gesteckt und den alten Core 2 Duo E8400 gegen einen Core i5 4440 getauscht. Damals war ich höchst überrascht, dass heutzutage die Graphikkarte nicht mehr auf dem Mainboard aufgelötet ist, sondern in die CPU gewandert ist …

Mittlerweile ist aber auch die Kiste in die Jahre gekommen. geht schon, aber wenn man z. B. die QtWebEngine baut, dann nervt's bissl.

Heutztage legt man sich ja scheinbar einen AMD Ryzen zu, richtig? Was nimmt man da? Als Gentoo-User baut man ja hauptsächlich Software, das mach ich auch ansonsten. Abgesehen von immer mal ein aufgenommenes Video zu schneiden und von MTS nach x264 zu konvertieren. Einen Ryzen 5 3600X vielleicht? Mit 6 Kernen und 12 Threads sollte der ja ein bisschen mehr können, als meine Kiste, oder?

Und jetzt haben die Dinger ja tatsächlich wiederum keine GPU mehr drin. Wie früher also … bei den passenden Mainboards steht dann dort „Graphikchip in CPU“, aber wenn der keinen hat, dann muss man ja trotzdem ne Karte reinstecken? Und auch hier die Frage: Was nimmt man? Ich hab zwischendurch mal nen Server für meine Praxis gebaut, da läuft ein (erstaunlich performanter) Xeon E3-1200 drin, und eine Radeon-irgendwas-Karte („Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM“) für 50 €, die genug kann. Daheim hab ich ähnliche Ansprüche: Außer den Plasma-Desktop anzeigen hat die GPU nicht viel zu tun, keine Spiele, kein 3D-Kram.

Über jede Hilfe zur Entscheidungsfindung von jemandem, der auf einem etwas aktuelleren Stand ist als ich, wäre ich sehr dankbar :-)

----------

## firefly

Bei AMD werden die CPUs mit integrierter GPU als APUs bezeichnet.

Auf basis von Zen 2 (Ryzen 3xxx Generation z.b. Ryzen 5 3600X) gibt es aktuell keine APUs.

Diese sind für 2020 geplant unter der Bezeichnung "Renoir" 

Die Aktuellen APUs basieren auf der Zen+ Architektur ("Codename" "Picasso").

Beispiel Bezeichnungen sind

Ryzen 5 3400G bzw. Ryzen 3 3200G

Für die Renoir APUs wird wohl die Bezeichnung Ryzen 4xxxG lauten.

Das G in der Bezeichnung ist ein Hinweis das es sich um eine APU (CPU + iGPU) handelt

Zen2 ist deutlich Performanter als die Zen(+) Architektur. Wenn es dir hauptsächlich auf CPU Leistung ankommt dann wäre bei AMD eine CPU mit Zen2 die beste wahl.

Je nachdem wie lange du warten möchtest wäre es, entweder jetzt einen Ryzen 3xxx zu kaufen mit einer günstigen diskreten GPU (wie in deinem Beispiel für den Server) oder du wartest bis mitte/ende 2020 bis die neuen APUs verfügbar sind.

----------

## l3u

Danke für die Info! Also ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600X? Und welche Graphikkarte dazu? Sowas wie "Radeon R7 240" für knappe 70 €? Die nächste bei Alternate ist dann schon zwei Slots hoch und hat ein „Gaming“ im Namen …

----------

## Banana

Also wenn nicht graka Leistung gebraucht wird sollte die ausreichen. Prüfe aber vorher ob die Treiber auch vorhanden sind. Nicht das du da was hast was bald EOL hat...

----------

## firefly

 *Banana wrote:*   

> Also wenn nicht graka Leistung gebraucht wird sollte die ausreichen. Prüfe aber vorher ob die Treiber auch vorhanden sind. Nicht das du da was hast was bald EOL hat...

 

Was bei AMD kein Problem sein sollte da die Treiber im Kernel/mesa enthalten sind und somit man kein Treiberpaket direkt von AMD braucht.

----------

## Banana

Und wenn noch keine SSD verwendet wird (egal welches Format) dann lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall!

----------

## mike155

 *Banana wrote:*   

> Und wenn noch keine SSD verwendet wird (egal welches Format) dann lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall!

 

Ich habe im Laufe des letzten Jahres von SATA SSDs auf NVMe SSDs (hauptsächlich Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus) gewechselt. Das hat die "Schwuppdizität" erstaunlicherweise noch einmal deutlich erhöht. Außerdem bin ich jede Menge SATA- und Stromkabel losgeworden. 

Allerdings ist das Thema NVMe SSDs nicht ganz einfach. Das fängt schon damit an, dass es für den M.2 Laufwerks-Formfaktor zwei unterschiedliche Schnittstellen gibt: SATA oder NVME PCIe. Man muss also darauf achten, dass Motherboard (oder evtl. PCIe-Adapter) und die SSD beide die Schnittstelle NVMe PCIe haben. Wenn man mehr als eine NMVe SSD installieren möchte, muss man sich um das Mapping von PCIe Lanes Gedanken machen - besonders wenn man ein älteres Mainboard hat. Außerdem muss das Mainboard das Booten von NVME SSDs unterstützen. Bei neueren Mainboards sollte das der Fall sein, ältere Mainboards können das i.d.R. nicht.

Folgender Artikel hat mir damals weitergeholfen: https://www.pc-experience.de/hardwareuntermenupunkt/nvme-m-2-faqs-tipps-und-fakten.html?showall=1

Auch unter Gentoo Linux sollten ein paar Dinge beachtet werden. Falls gewünscht, kann ich dazu etwas schreiben.

Grundsätzlich würde ich neue Systeme nur noch mit NVMe SSDs ausstatten. Ausnahme: wenn ich entweder sehr viele Daten speichern müsste oder eine sehr hohe Schreiblast hätte, würde ich das Betriebssystem auf einer NVMe SSD installieren und für die Daten zusätzlich noch rotierende Festplatten einbauen.

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Schwuppdizität

  schöne Beschreibung  :Very Happy:  Werde ich mir merken.

----------

## mike155

 *Banana wrote:*   

> schöne Beschreibung  Werde ich mir merken.

 

Ja, mir gefällt der Begriff auch.  :Smile: 

Er stammt aber nicht von mir, sondern von der c't: die gefühlte Geschwindigkeit eines Computers, einer Festplatte oder eines Programms.

----------

## l3u

Also lohnt es sich, das System auf eine SSD zu legen? Ich trau den Dingern irgendwie immer noch nicht so ganz … ;-)

----------

## mike155

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Also lohnt es sich, das System auf eine SSD zu legen? Ich trau den Dingern irgendwie immer noch nicht so ganz … 

 

Auf jeden Fall! SSDs funktionieren heute hervorragend! Am besten eine NVMe SSD (wenn das Mainboard das unterstützt), ansonsten eine SATA-SSD.

Ausnahme (wie oben geschrieben): wenn ich entweder sehr viele Daten speichern müsste oder eine sehr hohe Schreiblast hätte, würde ich das Betriebssystem auf einer NVMe SSD installieren und für die Daten zusätzlich noch rotierende Festplatten einbauen.

----------

## Banana

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Also lohnt es sich, das System auf eine SSD zu legen? Ich trau den Dingern irgendwie immer noch nicht so ganz … 

 

jep. Die sind selbst im Serverbereich angekommen, noch nicht als storage aber im produktiven dauereinsatz. Daher sind die Kinderkrankheiten weg und das mit der Abnutzung hat sich auch auf einen Zeitraum verschoben in dem man die Pladde lieber wegen alters austauscht.

Versuche es. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Aktuell sind die Priese auch voll akzeptabel und eine SATA-SSD ist schnell ausgbrobiert da die sich wie ne alte SATA-HDD verhält. Da werden auch keine extra module oder so benötigt.

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ausnahme (wie oben geschrieben): wenn ich entweder sehr viele Daten speichern müsste oder eine sehr hohe Schreiblast hätte, würde ich das Betriebssystem auf einer NVMe SSD installieren und für die Daten zusätzlich noch rotierende Festplatten einbauen.

 

Definiere hohe schreiblast  :Smile:  Denn heute SSDs können viel aushalten bis sie kaputt gehen oder zu mindestens in readonly modus wechseln.

Eine allgemeine Erklärung habe ich hier gefunden (mit werten aus 2016/2017):

https://www.ontrack.com/blog/2018/02/07/how-long-do-ssds-really-last/

Und hier das ergebnis des Langzeittests von heise (ct):

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/SSD-Langzeittest-beendet-Exitus-bei-9-1-Petabyte-3755009.html

Ein Wert um die Ausdauer einer SSD zu beziffern ist TBW (Terrabytes written) -> Wie viel Terrabytes können mindestens auf eine SSD geschrieben werden bis diese im Durchschnitt ausfällt.

Ein Beispiel bei der Samsung SSD 860 EVO (Quelle https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/consumer/860evo/)

Die 250 GB variante hat eine Garantie von 150TB über 5 Jahre (das sind ~82GB pro Tag: 150TB/(365*5))

Die 500 GB variante hat eine Garantie von 300TB über 5 Jahre (das sind ~164GB pro Tag: 300TB/(365*5))

Die 1 TB variante hat eine Garantie von 600TB über 5 Jahre (das sind ~382GB pro Tag: 600TB/(365*5))

Die 2 TB variante hat eine Garantie von 1200TB über 5 Jahre (das sind ~657GB pro Tag: 1200TB/(365*5))

Die 4 TB variante hat eine Garantie von 2400TB über 5 Jahre (das sind ~1315GB pro Tag: 2400TB/(365*5))

Aber wie der test von Heise gezeigt hat ,sind die offiziellen Angaben z.b. von Samsung sehr konservativ und die SSDs halten doch mehr aus als angegeben (wenn auch nicht offiziell vom Hersteller garantiert)

Für die "normalen" Desktop Nutzung (Webbrowsing, filme schauen, das eine oder andere Spiel spielen) halten heutige SSDs lang genug aus.

Für gentoo empfiehlt es sich, was vermutlich so auch im Gentoo Handbook steht, /var/tmp/portage entweder auf eine HDD zu legen oder wenn genügend RAM vorhanden ist, es in eine RAM-Disk zu legen

Bei meine system z.b. habe ich das portage temp dir in einer RAM disk liegen. Das system hat 16 GB RAM

Die RAM disk hat eine maximale größe von 10GB

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Bei meine system z.b. habe ich das portage temp dir in einer RAM disk liegen. Das system hat 16 GB RAM
> 
> Die RAM disk hat eine maximale größe von 10GB

 

Mache ich ebenso. Habe genug RAM über  :Wink: 

Eine "alte" HDD (auf die Technologie bezogen) ist hinsichtlich des € pro GB zu empfehlen wenn man viele Daten hat. Meine Gentoo Systeme laufen schon ca. 4 jahre komplett auf einer SSD

----------

## l3u

Auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank, ihr seid mir echt ne riesengroße Hilfe :-)

Okay. Also zusammenfassend die aktuelle Einkaufsliste:

- AMD Ryzen 5 3600X

- Radeon R7 240

- eine SSD

- eine normale Festplatte

- einen Haufen RAM (16GB?)

Gibt es beim Rest irgendwas Wichtiges zu beachten? Die Auswahl an Mainboards, Gehäusen, Netzteilen und Kühlern erschlägt einen ja geradezu …

Wie sieht es mit den Boxed-Kühlern aus? Ich hatte noch nie was anderes … nimmt man da heutzutage einen anderen?

----------

## Banana

Nun ja, ich gehe mal davon aus das du weißt das RAM, CPU und Mainboard zusammen passen müssen. Bei RAM achte einfach auf die Preise. Da dies ja ein Upgrade werden soll in die Zukunft investieren.

Boxed Kühlen reicht vollkommen. Außer du möchtest auf die Lautstärke achten. Oder overclocking betreiben. Dann ist einer von https://noctua.at/ sehr zu empfehlen.

Gehäuse: Wenn es ein Neues sein muss da auch auf die (wenn vorhanden) Läufterlautstärke. Ebenso ob genug Platz vorhanden ist. Bei den aktuellen wird das Netzteil oft unten verbaut. Dabei soll der Kamineffekt im Gehäuse ausgenutzt werden. Also Luft unten-vorne rein und oben-hinten raus. Da ist nicht verkehrt wenn das Gehäuse schon Filter mitbringt.

Netzteil: Wenn kein Overclocking gemacht wird reicht da ein normales 500-600W Netzteil. Dabei auf die Effizienz achten. Wenn kein Neues genommen wird, das Alte prüfen ob genug (und auch die richtigen) interne Stromanschlüsse vorhanden sind.

----------

## mike155

 *l3u wrote:*   

> einen Haufen RAM (16GB?)

 

In den englischsprachigen Foren gibt es immer wieder Support-Anfragen, bei denen Ryzen Besitzer trotz 16 GB RAM mit dem OOM Killer Bekannschaft machen. Nimm also lieber gleich 32 GB. RAM ist zurzeit recht preiswert.

----------

## l3u

Gut, dass das Mainboard den passenden Sockel für die CPU haben muss, ist klar ;-) Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Mainboard einen NVMe-Anschluss haben sollte, weil NMVe-SSDs besser sind als SATA-SSDs?

In meinem Fall wird's ein ganz neuer Computer, meinen bisherigen (auch schon mehrfach teilweise aufgrüsteten) Desktop-Rechner kriegen meine Eltern hinterher.

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Gut, dass das Mainboard den passenden Sockel für die CPU haben muss, ist klar  Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Mainboard einen NVMe-Anschluss haben sollte, weil NMVe-SSDs besser sind als SATA-SSDs? 

 

Ich denke als otto-normal-user wird man den Unterschied nicht merken.

Achte, wie mike155 erwähnt, darauf die richtige Variante zu nehmen.

----------

## firefly

 *Banana wrote:*   

> Netzteil: Wenn kein Overclocking gemacht wird reicht da ein normales 500-600W Netzteil. Dabei auf die Effizienz achten. Wenn kein Neues genommen wird, das Alte prüfen ob genug (und auch die richtigen) interne Stromanschlüsse vorhanden sind.

 

Laut dem calculator von be-quiet (https://www.bequiet.com/de/psucalculator) reicht in dem angegeben setup wohl schon ein 300W Netzteil

----------

## l3u

Overclocking will ich bestimmt nicht machen, und die restliche Hardware ist ziemlich schmal. Dann lieber ein kleineres Netzteil, danke für den Hinweis!

----------

## l3u

Nur um mal noch eine Erfolgsmeldung durchzugeben:

Geworden ist es jetzt ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600 auf einem ASRock-B450-Pro4-Board mit 32 GB RAM, einer "WD Black SN750"-500-GB-NMVe-SSD und einer "WD Black WD5003AZEX"-500-GB-HD. Dazu ein be-quiet-CPU-Kühler für 30 € oder so, der erfreulich leise ist und ein be-quiet-350-W-Bronze-80+-Netzteil. Und eine kleine "MSI Radeon R7 240"-Graphikkarte für 40 €.

Schreibintensiven Kram wie den Kernel, Portage-Baum und Git-Repositorys hab ich sicherheitshalber mal auf die HD gepackt und per bind-mount nach / eingehängt.

Das Ding geht echt gut ab. /var/tmp/portage hab ich in eine 10-GB-Ramdisk gelegt und baue mit 12 Jobs, entsprechend der 6 Kerne mit je zwei Threads. Da kann man selbst der QtWebEngine beim Werden zuschauen. Obwohl das ja sicher kein High-End-System ist.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Tips :-)

----------

## Banana

Sehr schönes Gefühl wenn es klappt und funktioniert, ne  :Wink: 

----------

